# Pipestone Hay and Straw Auction; Tuesday, Jan 04, 2011



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Pipestone Hay and Straw Auction - Tuesday, Jan 04, 2011
Pipestone, Minnesota

All prices dollars per ton, except straw, dollars per bale.

Receipts: 46 Loads Week Ago: 48 Loads Year Ago: 75 Loads

One load Small Squares equals approximately 5 tons;
Large Squares and Large Rounds range from 10-25 tons per load.

All classes sold steady to firm.

Alfalfa: Premium: Large Squares, 1 load 120.00. Good: Small
Squares, 2 loads 80.00-85.00; Large Rounds, 4 loads 77.50-87.50.
Fair: Large Rounds, 5 loads 57.50-72.50.

Mixed Alfalfa/Grass: Good: Large Rounds, 4 loads 92.50-100.00.
Fair: Large Rounds, 2 loads 57.50-70.00.

Grass: Good: Small Squares, 1 load 82.50; Large Rounds,
4 loads 80.00-87.50. Fair: Small Squares, 1 load 62.50; Large
Rounds, 12 loads 60.00-72.50. Utility: Large Rounds, 2 loads
42.50-52.50.

Straw: Small Squares, 4 loads 3.35-3.85 per bale. Large Rounds,
1 load 47.00 per bale.

Cornstalks: Large Rounds, 3 loads 20.00-27.50 per bale.

Source: USDA-SD Dept Ag Market News, Sioux Falls, SD


----------

